# Trading a CFD short with eTrade



## tronic72 (15 February 2011)

Hi All,

I haven't traded short with CFDs and was wondering if someone could explain the difference between trading long and short.

My understanding is you sell, then buy at a cheaper price (all going well). The difference between the two prices goes towards your profit (less fees and interest charges).

Is that all there is to it? I attempted to trade short today using eTrade but it wanted me to put a buy price (the future buy price, not the initial sell price) and I was confused.

I like to hear from someone who uses Power eTrade to trade CFDs short and long

Thanks in advance.


----------

